# A video taken after today's Leg workout...



## Tyester (Jul 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjLUp...20Platz%20Legs

Nevermind the name on the clip, it really is me! 8)  jk - helps me get through Leg day tho.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 26, 2006)

Funny colour to pick for a swim suit bottom, I almost thought it was something else!!


----------



## Tyester (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_





 Funny colour to pick for a swim suit bottom, I almost thought it was something else!!_

 
I'd pick black or dark green, IF I wore that stuff for just anyone to see...


----------

